
Silicon Valley's elite tribe for young entrepreneurs - etendue
http://qz.com/663493/the-price-of-admission-into-summit-series-silicon-valleys-elite-tribe-for-young-entrepreneurs-vulnerability/
======
iblaine
Often times, part of being an entrepreneur or creating a startup is doing it
lean. Living off rice and beans and ramen. Doing that at a fancy ski resort
sounds impractical.

